# Sony Vaio drivers for Windows 7



## speranz1

I have a Sony Vaio VGN-SZ645 notebook which I purchased just over a year ago. Until about a month ago, it had been running Windows XP. My university made Windows 7 Professional available to me for free so I installed it and for the most part, it has been great. The only exception is the fact that many of my drivers no longer work, notably my graphics card driver. I have an nVidia graphics chip and all my hardware is fine, its just a matter of installing a driver that will work with Windows 7. 
Unfortunately, the drivers nVidia offers on their site are not compatible with Sony computers. Does anyone know how I could possibly fix this problem?


----------



## joeten

hi have you tried this page on sony site http://esupport.sony.com/perl/select-system.pl?PRODTYPE=1,24,26,66,9,70,5,72 there are some troubleshooting links.


----------



## speranz1

thanks for your message. i went to their site and the drivers they have available for my computer are only for windows xp, nevertheless i attempted to install them anyway and did not work. i'm wondering if i've done something wrong because i have gone to many other forums and havent heard anything about others with my computer having this problem...do you know if theres anything i can do?


----------



## joeten

hi did you try using windows update,if your machine has nvidia on board did you install it yourself or was it already installed when you got the pc from sony,i'am puzzled by your statement about the drivers fom nvidia since you have a nvidia chip on this computer it does not seem correct that the drivers are not suitable for the comp,the one other thing i can think of is to use drivermax to search for drivers or a similar program


----------



## deleted010511

Download the drivers from the nVidia site.


----------



## speranz1

hi, thanks for your responses. i have not changed the internal hardware of my computer at all since i bought it. my computer came with (and still has) an nVidia GeForce 8400M GS graphics chip. i tried downloading the driver straight from the nVidia website but under their "supported products" section in their downloads page for my driver, they state that vaio notebooks are not supported and that i should contact the oem for driver information.

i tried emailing sony about the issue but all they would say is that they cannot make any statements about windows 7 until its release date on october 22nd. i tried using windows update, but all that does is refer me to sony's website.


----------



## joeten

hi as spike2me said you may have to try the driver from nvidia


----------



## speranz1

thanks for all of your help but when i try to install the driver from nvidia's website, a message box comes up saying that the install manager couldnt find any available drivers for my hardware


----------



## speranz1

*does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

I recently went from xp to 7 using a free professional copy of 7 offered through my school. Unfortunately, most of my drivers do not work now, and sony isnt being cooperative. I have a vaio vgn-sz645. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

Vista drivers have worked for my three installations of win 7


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

You can always go to their manufacturer website - - - 

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/select-system.pl?DIRECTOR=DRIVER


----------



## usasma

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

1 - locate the unknown drivers in Device Manager
2 - right click on each one and select "Update Driver Software"

If that doesn't fix it, then...
1 - get the hardware ID numbers from the Details tab for the Properties of each device
2 - research the hardware ID numbers in these locations:
- PCI devices at http://www.pcidatabase.com
- USB devices at http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids
- other devices by a Google search
3 - once you've determined the make and model of the device, visit the manufacturer's website and look for Win7 drivers there.
4 - if there aren't any Win7 drivers, try the Vista drivers using the following method:
- right click on the driver's installer and select Properties
- select the Compatibility tab
- select the "Change settings for all users" button in the lower left
- select "Run this program in compatibility mode for: Windows Vista SP1"
- select "Run this program as an administrator"
- click OK twice to exit the dialogs.
Then install the driver normally.


----------



## speranz1

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

ok so the driver that i would really like to get is my graphics driver. i have a nvidia 8400 GS graphics card. in device manager, the only display adapter listed is "standard vga graphics adapter" which is what i take to be the "backup" graphics when the other card isnt working since it only has 1 MB of memory. in other words its pretty much useless. i tried downloading the driver from the nvidia website, but it is incompatible with all vaio computers. the only drivers sony offers for my computer are xp drivers. what can i do?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

Did you try these?

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_32bit_190.62_whql.html


----------



## speranz1

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

when i tried that website, the program said that nvidia could not find any drivers compatible with my hardware, just like with the notebook drivers i tried from their website...


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

Did you download the driver and install it?


----------



## speranz1

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

i downloaded the executable file and agreed to the terms and all that. then, after it initialized setup, it gave me the message that it could not find any drivers compatible with my hardware...


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

Is your Windows 32 bit or 64 bit?


----------



## usasma

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

Try these drivers (64 bit): http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_64bit_191.07_whql.html
They state that they support the 8400 GS

If they don't work, then we'll need the 4 characters following the VEN_ and the 4 characters following the DEV_ in the Hardware ID for the Display Adapter.
We'll also need to know if you have a 32 or a 64 bit version of Windows 7.


----------



## speranz1

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

I'm running 32 bit windows 7. when i try to get the hardware id the only display adapter that shows up is called "standard vga graphics adapter". when i bought my computer it had a nvidia graphics card. anyways the hardware id for that display adapter is:
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0427&SUBSYS_9008104D&REV_A1\4&2EA4331&0&0008


----------



## dave359

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

I might suggest a radical approach here. Windows Vista and Windows 7 are both somewhat notorious at not letting you customise. Despite numerous attempts I was unable to get the computer to use a different driver for my network adapter.

I would suggest trying to force the computer to accept new drivers. If the installation program has already been run, then the computer may have a record that these drivers are present, even if it's not using them. Try this

1. Right Click desktop and click Display Resolution
2. Click on the blue writing that says "Advanced Settings".
3. A Graphics Card & Screen window will come up. Under the Graphics Card tab (which should be the first one), click properties.
4. Second tab along on the new window that appears is called "drivers." Select it.
5. One of the buttons towards the bottom of this window will say Update Driver. Click it.
6. Select the option to seach both the internet and your computer for drivers.

Be warned - I've tried this on a few other instances where drivers were not being recognised and despite running the install programs successfully, the computer was still unrelenting. If it comes back saying "the best driver is already installed" then we may need to get a bit more agressive.

Give me a shout if this does or doesn't work & i can try and talk you through a manual installation if the computer will let you.


----------



## speranz1

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

ok so i tried your method and it said that my driver was up to date. also, it said under the adapter tab that my total available graphics memory was 14 MB, which seems really small. idk if this is due to the driver issue or not...


----------



## dave359

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

You tried telling it to update the driver and it just came back saying "The Best driver is already installed."?


----------



## speranz1

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

yes. is this a problem?


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

Hello,

Go here for graphics driver: Nvidia 8400GS
http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_winvista_win7_186.81_whql.html

This is the correct driver for your laptop.


----------



## dave359

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

I had a similar problem with an nVidia 9600GT graphics card - i could not get the drivers to load properly as I think some game was telling me to download a specific set of outdated drivers - I think these messed up the system and I eventually just decided to reformat and start over.

In order to try the aggressive approach, you will need to download WinRAR from http://www.rarlabs.com to proceed.

Go back to the nvidia website and download the file. http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_wi...1.07_whql.html

Now do the following.

1. Right-click on the file that has been downloaded and select Extract To 191.07_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_english_whql
(This will extract all the files in the EXE file to a folder with the same name as the file.)
2. Go to the system properties page and onto the graphics drive window as mentioned previously.
3. Click Update Driver and select "Browse my computer for driver software"
4. Where it says "search for driver software in this location" click browse and select the folder that you've just created on the desktop.
5. Then click Next and see if it updates.

Unfortunately, as I mentioned I couldn't get mine to work properly when I had a similar problem and I had to reformat. I would suggest you get data backed up for that possibility incase you need it. On the other hand, someone else may be able to recommend something that I don't know of.


----------



## speranz1

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

unfortunately when i tried this method it came up with the message that "windows has determined that the best driver for your hardware is already installed." i'm still not sure why this is happening?


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*



Riskyone101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Go here for graphics driver: Nvidia 8400GS
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_winvista_win7_186.81_whql.html
> 
> This is the correct driver for your laptop.


Uninstall the graphics driver first, then install the driver above


----------



## speranz1

*Re: does anyone know where to get sony drivers for windows 7?*

when i tried to uninstall the graphics driver, it prompted me to restart my computer. when i logged back in, the only thing that happened was that my screen resolution was changed. then, when i tried to install that graphics driver, the nvidia setup program stated that it couldnt locate any drivers compatible with my hardware...


----------



## jcgriff2

I merged your thread from Vista/ Windows 7 forum here. Please DO NOT create another thread on this subject anywhere else in TSF. Thank you.


----------



## Riskyone101

Thank You Jcgriff2

Have you tried this?

Connect to the interent
Go into device manger 

Start button
right click on computer
properties
update driver and wait patiently, it will find the most recent driver for the graphics card, it could even take up to 5 minutes to install it.

Note: You can do this for other drivers also.

You can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty.


----------



## speranz1

i have tried this many times before but every time it tells me that the most recent driver has already been installed...


----------



## BCCOMP

What version of the driver is installed now?

Go to the Device Manager
Post all errors

If you have any errors, please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have

The driver that should work is the one Riskyone101 linked:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_winvista_win7_186.81_whql.html

Bill


----------



## speranz1

when i get the hardware id for my display adapter, listed as standard vga graphics adapter, it lists 4 hardware id's:
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0427&SUBSYS_9008104D&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0427&SUBSYS_9008104D
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0427&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0427&CC_0300


----------



## BCCOMP

Is this "standard vga graphics adapter" in error in the Device Manager, Other Devices with a yellow ! or is it listed in under the Display Adapter?

Bill


----------



## speranz1

its listed under the display adapter...there are no devices in error


----------



## BCCOMP

Are you able to change the screen resolution in the Display Properties?

Can you also run Everest a link is under my signature and attach the full report to the thread? Copy and Paste the report to Notepad and use the Go Advance option to attach the report.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## speranz1

I am able to change the screen resolution.

I attached the txt file with the everest report, hopefully that helps...


----------



## Riskyone101

You can upgrade Directx 9 to Directx 11 go here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=b66e14b8-8505-4b17-bf80-edb2df5abad4

After installing, restart computer
Now try my post above and see if you can install it now.


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
The drivers on the Nvidia site are not coded correctly for Sony Laptops
See if this modified driver will work *HERE*


----------



## speranz1

ok so the modified driver didnt work. i was able to successfully upgrade directx, but when i tried to update the graphics driver, again it said that windows has determined that the best driver for your hardware is already installed...


----------



## Riskyone101

Did you try updating manually the graphics driver by going into device manager and connecting online to let it search for the graphics driver?


----------



## speranz1

yep, which is when i got the response that the most recent driver has already been installed, though they show the driver date as october, 2006, so that cannot be right...


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
I am trying to get you a modded driver that may work. I am on a really slow wireless connection at the moment, but you may have better luck.
Go *HERE* and input DEV_*0427* and SUBSYS_*9008104D*
Check mark *7/Vista 32bit* and hit Filter
It should come up with two choices. See if either of them will install.

If not try this Vista driver:
http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/to...idia-arima-compaqhp-dell-lenovo-sony-toshiba/

You may have to manually install the driver.

Bill


----------



## speranz1

I finally got it all to work! The first modded driver worked when i manually installed it with the replaced .inf file. Thanks for all your help! Also, I was wondering if battery life could have anything to do with drivers as well? Since I installed 7 I only get around a half hour of battery life, whereas before I was getting about 2 hours...


----------



## BCCOMP

HI,
Glad you have it up and running with the modified driver.
When it comes to the battery we need to know how Win7 has configured this.
Seeing SONY is a proprietary system (thay is why you needed a modified display diver), It may have also configured (win7) to manage the battery. I am not sure of this as I do not have win7 installed on a laptop.
Any info you can give on power management that you have may help, but Sony is 'supposedly' coming out with "NEW" Drivers in a week or so.

You may wish to wait to see what they come out with?

I am not sure, but I will leave the thread open until we 'see' whats Sony is doing.
Bill


----------



## speranz1

i think i can wait and see what sony comes out with. thanks again!


----------



## BCCOMP

Keep us posted.
Bill


----------



## speranz1

Ok so I just found out that Sony is not releasing drivers for my model from their website. Everything works fine (thanks to you) except my battery life now sucks as I posted above. I'm not sure if this is a driver issue, but my computer starts out saying it has about 2 hours of battery life remaining (after it was fully charged), but after about 15 minutes its about halfway gone, and it says I have a half hour left. About 15 minutes after that, it alerts me that my battery is low. 

I tried changing the critical battery settings to as low as I could. When I did this, my computer ran down to 5% battery in about 25 min, and then lasted about 10-15 more minutes to get to 2%. This leads me to believe that my actual battery is fine, but the way in which it is being managed by the computer is not working correctly.

I would greatly appreciate any information you could give me! Thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
What other errors are in the Device Manager?
Please post ALL errors.

Have you run the Win 7 upgrade advisor?
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=1b544e90-7659-4bd9-9e51-2497c146af15


----------



## speranz1

the device manager doesnt list any errors currently. also, when i ran the upgrade advisor, it said that i did not have any issues to resolve (for the 32 bit version at least)


----------



## ssnelson

speranz1 said:


> I finally got it all to work! The first modded driver worked when i manually installed it with the replaced .inf file. Thanks for all your help! Also, I was wondering if battery life could have anything to do with drivers as well? Since I installed 7 I only get around a half hour of battery life, whereas before I was getting about 2 hours...


Hi there, I'm hoping you can help me since it seems you have finally found a driver that works for your vaio. I have run into all the same problems that you did and would like to try your solution but am not real familiar with how you accomplished it...specifically, the manual install with the replaced .inf file. I'm just not sure the steps I should take to do this. Can you help?


----------



## speranz1

of course...i just used the instructions on the laptopvideo2go website and it worked perfectly. this link should work for you: http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/11997-have-disk-method-for-windows-7-vista/

let me know if it doesnt and i'll try and help you further...also have you noticed any battery issues with your computer since upgrading?


----------



## unhappy

I am another Sony VAIO Owner looking for a driver for the graphics adapter. 

In this thread it was mentioned several times, that the nvidia site says it has drivers for 8400 GS AND that the same site states, that the drivers do not work on Sony VAIO. 

Even then half of the answers here just tell us poor Sony laptop owners, that we shall use those drivers. 

They do not work, please believe it!


----------



## BCCOMP

I know the Nvidia drivers from the Nvidia site do NOT work.
Nvidia states this on thier site.
Depending on the card you have though and follow the directions on laptopvideo2go site you may get the nvidia card you have to function (laptopvideo2go has modified Nvidia drivers)

Bill


----------



## mktahir

Sony Vaio drivers for Windows 7 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have a Sony Vaio PGC-611116, VPCCW1S1E notebook Windows 7 Ultimate The only exception is the fact that many of my drivers no longer work, notably my graphics card driver. I have an nVidia graphics chip and all my hardware is fine, its just a matter of installing a driver that will work with Windows 7. 
Unfortunately, the drivers nVidia offers on their site are not compatible with Sony computers also SD,HGDuo Webcam, Does anyone know how I could possibly fix this problem?
rely me


----------



## Old Rich

joeten said:


> hi have you tried this page on sony site Sony eSupport - Computers - Select Your Model there are some troubleshooting links.


----------

